# Parts for rex griggs reactor



## PaulieWoz (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello, i was wondering if anyone here was able to purchase all the parts that are needed to make a Rex griggs co2 reactor.

I checked all the major hardware stores and I was short on a few items.

Thanks in advance

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

What are you short?


----------



## PaulieWoz (Aug 5, 2015)

planter said:


> What are you short?


Hey sorry for the late reply.

The parts that I'm having trouble finding are the 2" to 3/4" threaded reducer bushing and the 2" reducing tee with 3/4" threaded side port.

It's parts A and C on the image below.









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Try Clarke Koi Ponds in you're in Scarborough, they normally have these parts for pond use, but part A may be easier to acquire via amazon.


----------

